# Should I let a dispute between a friend ruin the relationship?



## leah1987 (Mar 31, 2008)

Dispute between me and my bf (of 4 years that ive lived with for 2 1/2 yrs) and his best friend:

Bf wants to go to a concert and i ask him if i can come he says ok..the best friend doesnt want me to go and when he finds out im going it made a huge dispute that i was unaware of until the day before the concert. However they used my car, my gas and i had to pay for parking and i still get the "nosy gf" attitude.

he thinks I'm trying to ruin their relationship so he calls me a quif and a hoe bc hes angry. I have nothing against their relationship but now hes trying to ruin mine...bc my bf wont stand up for me and he wants both of us in his life..but im really upset that someone i love will not do this for me (id say something to my best friend because if they were your true friend, they wouldn't turn their back on u and disrespect your bf)


i texted the best friend last night saying " If you have something you wanted to call me, say it to my face stop being childish" I get a phone call less than 30 sec later saying that im a stupid-c word-trying to ruin their relationship and that I'm a dumb ***** who wants him all to myself and that i am an ass for TEXTING him this--but i dont feel its my responsibility to call someone whome i thought--and i'll say thought was my friend as well..and was suddenly arrogant for a reason i had not known..He then hung up on me, calls my bf and blasts him and my bf then just listens and neither stands up for me or takes his side..but my bf blames me now 4 it all??

I spend last night clearing out the spare bedroom because this is just too much jealousy for me. I am a jealous person sometimes but at that moment i thought maybe it was better off if i made a decision to know i wasnt kidding. If he wants his best friend over me, i would leave and he could have him all to himself. However when i was about to move my pull-out couch to the spare bedroom he asked me to sleep in the bedroom, but said nothing else. I slept on the bed bc i figured it wasnt worth the effort but i didnt sleep all night. I cried all night and i had to work at 7:30..

what to do now?


----------

